# what brand of toothpaste do you use?



## moviequeen1 (Sep 5, 2018)

What brand of toothpaste do you use?
For years,its been only 1 brand,Colgate,never liked the taste of Crest. Once in awhile,I'll use Listerine mouth wash Sue


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 5, 2018)

Crest for as long as I can remember


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 5, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> What brand of toothpaste do you use?
> For years,its been only 1 brand,Colgate,never liked the taste of Crest. Once in awhile,I'll use Listerine mouth wash Sue



Colgate for me too
Just because of the handy flip cap
We do have the generic Listerine, but that's mostly for cuts and such
Cheap rotgut whiskey has been a great mouthwash for me, and good for cuts.....and parties (in a Crown Royal jug....heh heh)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 5, 2018)

Whatever comes in the biggest tube at the $tore, usually Ultrabrite.


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 5, 2018)

Colgate at the moment


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2018)

Or


----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2018)

Usually Aquafresh unless there’s a bogo. Then any brand. Mom always had tooth powder in the house. Hated it. When we ran out of powder , out came the baking soda.


----------



## Lara (Sep 5, 2018)

Copied and pasted from the tube:
*
Crest 3D White*, enamel safe whitening in the flavor of "Arctic Fresh" (icy cool mint).

Removes up to 80% of surface stains. Whiter teeth. 100% Guaranteed.

Fluoride Anticavity.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 5, 2018)

I have to use Colgate. The hubby is allergic to many preservatives that are in many household products. Colgate is one of the very few who don't use the particular one he is allergic to..


----------



## twinkles (Sep 5, 2018)

aim---gel tooth paste


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2018)

Same as you Keesha...pro enamel Sensodyne


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2018)

Ultrabrite.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 5, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Same as you Keesha...pro enamel Sensodyne



Yeah, me too.


----------



## IKE (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Sep 5, 2018)

I've  found there  isn't that much difference  in the major brands.  They all do the same job.

Just depends on which  "flavor"  you prefer.  Sometimes  it's what's  on sale.


----------



## MeAgain (Nov 30, 2018)

No tooth paste in over 35 years. We use baking soda and a four times a months brush with hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## john19485 (Nov 30, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Colgate Total, one of Australia's most popular toothpastes, has come under international scrutiny over health concerns connected with one of its active ingredients, triclosan.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The toothpaste contains 0.3 per cent of the ingredient, the maximum level before it must be declared a poison by the Australian department of health [/FONT]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2018)

We've been using Aquafresh cavity protection toothpaste for years now, my husband really likes it.  For the past year or so though, I've been using my own Sensodyne Fresh Mint toothpaste also since I've been using my electric toothbrush in conjunction with the regular brush.  My gums have been slowly receding and there's some sensitivity with the rotating electric head.  Once in a blue moon I'll brush with coconut oil.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 3, 2018)

I think that it was about 20 years ago that my daughter told me to use Crest.  I have done so ever since.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm not keen on mint flavoured ones, so I use Euthymol.


----------



## IKE (Dec 4, 2018)

Speaking of toothpaste.

Just reminiscing, I remember these Hynos toothpaste billboards were just about everywhere in Vietnam.....in my almost six years there I can't recall ever trying it.


----------



## Trade (Dec 4, 2018)

It's the cheap one, whatever one that is. When I get a minute I'll go back to the bathroom and see what it says on the tube.


----------



## Trade (Dec 5, 2018)

OK. I looked. It's Pepsodent. I just go with the cheapest toothpaste. Where I splurge is on floss. I like the waxed stuff that's thick and flat like a ribbon. I like the way it slides easily between my teeth and doesn't get frayed up.


----------



## gennie (Dec 5, 2018)

Colgate


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 5, 2018)

Aquafresh


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 12, 2018)

Has a dentist ever said to you, "My God have you been using Colgate?!" Just brush thoroughly and often and get cleanings annually because now they use a laser to kill bacteria inside your gums.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2018)

Trade said:


> Where I splurge is on floss. I like the waxed stuff that's thick and flat like a ribbon. I like the way it slides easily between my teeth and doesn't get frayed up.



We've been using that floss too, Crest Glide, much better than the thin ribbon floss.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 12, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> We've been using that floss too, Crest Glide, much better than the thin ribbon floss.



That is very true


----------



## J-Kat (Feb 7, 2019)

I dislike mint flavored toothpastes and really mint flavored anything (gum, mints, mouthwash, etc.) so that limits my choices. I like Tom's of Maine Cinnamon and Clove flavor.  Also Marvis, an Italian import, has several non-mint flavors.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 7, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Colgate for me too
> Just because of the handy flip cap
> We do have the generic Listerine, but that's mostly for cuts and such
> Cheap rotgut whiskey has been a great mouthwash for me, and good for cuts.....and parties (in a Crown Royal jug....heh heh)


I hope you are not spitting after "treatment"!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 7, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Colgate for me too
> Just because of the handy flip cap
> We do have the generic Listerine, but that's mostly for cuts and such
> Cheap rotgut whiskey has been a great mouthwash for me, and good for cuts.....and parties (in a Crown Royal jug....heh heh)





fmdog44 said:


> I hope you are not spitting after "treatment"!



Well, I do

Outside (I live in a cabin)

I aim at ants


----------

